# Greetings from Virginia



## Geoffrey Hoyt (May 26, 2017)

I am a newly raised Master Mason from Freedom Lodge 118 in Lovettsville, VA.  I look forward to  conversing with new/seasoned Masons in the future!  Thank you for having me.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 26, 2017)

Welcome here bro

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (May 26, 2017)

Geoffrey Hoyt said:


> I look forward to  conversing with new/seasoned Masons in the future!  Thank you for having me.



Well, I'm neither seasoned nor new.  Would soon-to-be work?    Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 26, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## goomba (May 26, 2017)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.  I'm in MD and we'd love to have you visit!


----------



## Bloke (May 27, 2017)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum


----------



## Brother JC (May 27, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (May 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## JTHB19 (May 31, 2017)

Hello from VA as well.


----------

